# Algae problem, wanted some confirmation.



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi fellow aquarists, 

As a few of you may have seen my video of my first iwagumi setup. I'm having a bit of an issue with algae. I didn't start dosing until 3 days after i planted everything, cause i know plants don't take in nutrients until the roots have atleast settled a bit. 

As for what i'm dosing: minor amounts of chelated iron, and some API leaf zone.


i'm getting some hair algae. As far as i have read, i should do a reduced light period. Currently its a 10hr period, i am going to drop it to 6hrs? 

Is this the correct way to go at it?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

I would personally raise the lights up an inch or two and reduce the photoperiod to 8 hours

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I896 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

As of today, i bought some clean up crew to see if they can shift the balance into the plant's favor. I've also reduced the photo period to 6hrs. We'll have to see what happens in the next few days


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi, reducing the photoperiod may exacerbate the problem.

I found this simple chart helpful in keeping everything in check: Algae Treatment and Prevention Charts | Rex's Guide to Planted Tanks


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

I ended up not reducing the lighting, the cherry shrimp i bought from fantasy aquatics ended up nom noming up the algae and seem to keep the rest of the tank balanced for now


----------

